# ford 3000 info



## deckchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a ford 3000, I have it almost running. My farmer neighbours tell me the problem is the carb. I am trying to figure out the serial/model numbers. I have followed the "oaktree" guide but only have 2 numbers on the flywheel housing. There is no plate under the hood. Here are the stamped numbers.

Top # 31023 C

Bottom # C1C (or maybe O) 9934G9

The second # is overstamped the third # so it's kind of difficult to see if it is a C or a 0.

My Carb is a Holley Carb. There is 2 numbers stamped on it.

C5NE 9510G
LIST 2928-2

The tractor is a 3 cyl. Gas.

Thanks for any info you guys can give me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Could that carb. part number possibly be 2923-2?

http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/store/...&md=3000&cat=Fuel System / Air Intake&r=mcats


----------



## deckchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Possibly!

I will order the basic kit and cross my fingers, thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome! Don't be a stranger and Y'all come back and tell us how things go.


----------



## david686 (Feb 10, 2009)

*New carburetor*

Don't waste time or money rebuilding a Ford 3000 gas, Holley Carb. I did and was sorry. I worked for 5 years trying to get the tractor to run right, no luck. Just bite the bullet and buy the $268 Zenith 13914 Carburetor, I did and the old tractor has been running like a dream. A lot of money, but I love to go out and just listen to how she runs now.


----------



## deckchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Holy frustration Batman! But I got it running finally!

Now I'm changing the hydraulic oil, I can't really find out where the main resivoir is. I did drain the arm of the bucket though. The NH dealer said I needed 24 liters but only 1 or 2 drained out of there. Any help on where the main drain plugs are?


----------

